# 215 Gal Folius Viv



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ever since seeing Troy's, Josh's and several other members' large vivaria, I had wanted to do something pretty large in my frogroom. I do have a 100 gal Exo in the living room but that wasn't enough, I'm greedy. 

I contacted Folius (Folius) up in Gainesville, FL about constructing a large vivarium. Dev at Folius was very accommodating and took my wish list to heart and delivered exactly what I asked for. The viv's dimensions are 58 x 24 x 36 making it roughly 215 gals. It was quite a task getting it here, off the truck and on to my stand. Thankfully we were all rather well prepared and no battle scars ended up on my beauty.





































For the background, I borrowed a trick from Marty at MistKing where he uses the egg crate to provide a better grip for the (pond) foam. It has worked wonders at combating the peel away problems we sometimes see with just using bare glass or even a layer of silicone. The drainage layer is a product called, Matala that Folius also carries. Its far superior to anything else I've used and I've built probably close to 75 vivs in the last 8yrs, probably 100 in the last 20 years.










The driftwood is cypress wood that I get from a Florida company (I'll post their info later when I find it). The wood is from material that washed up some 80 years ago so no fresh trees are cut down to get it. The stuff isn't cheap but it looks nice and I've been happy with it (I've used it elsewhere as well).










I've taken a liking to the cork bark/foam backgrounds. Cork has such a great resistance to moisture, looks super natural and most importantly (for me at least) epiphytes absolutely love to grab onto it. What is also nice about cork/foam is that you have a lot less to silicone once you're done and that is always a bonus. 











For now I just have the background on and the foam "trimmed" and sanded (where needed). I ran out of silicone so only have one small section with the coco fiber done. More to come as it progresses.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome start! Can't wait to see this come together! Following


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Subbed....Some nice work so far


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Really like the width of that tank.

Is it drilled for drainage? 

You're brave to have white carpet in the frog room!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, that's quite an enclosure.


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks amazing. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

oldlady25715 said:


> Really like the width of that tank.
> 
> Is it drilled for drainage?
> 
> You're brave to have white carpet in the frog room!


Yup, it came pre drilled for drainage and for mist nozzles. I also asked Folius to add a couple holes in the upper rear corners.

The carpet is sorta off white, dark cream colored. It isn't so bad like a pure white carpet would be. I don't really spill anything other than fruit flies and they get vacuumed right up when I do. Haha. I put a piece of plastic down in front of the stand while doing this just in case. Its that stuff you put down when you paint.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Subscribed! This is going to be awesome!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome job man!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

How much did it weigh empty.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, Antone!



hydrophyte said:


> How much did it weigh empty.


Should have been around 180lbs.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks great and i love corkbark!!! Building a similar tank as we speak (type). I find that Zilla Jungle Mix works better and looks more solid than the coco fiber. 

Can wait to see the tank completed and planted.


----------



## dendrokay (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks great!!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Got the silicone/coco fiber done. It's not perfect but I'm not too worried, plants will cover everything in due time. Also played around with some light diffuser. I may use it with some really bright lights. I like the effect it gives. Will give more details later when I purchase the lights. Things move slow due to the fact I'm not a bank. Haha. 

Gave it a spray down and took a few photos.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

So jealous right now. That looks awesome


----------



## ikhanthequiet (Oct 21, 2015)

I really like the look of that Cyprus

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Considering also your skills with plants I imagine it will come out a great tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

That background is looking really good Antone. Can't wait to see what you put in there for plants.

Did you just silicone the egg crate to the back panel? 

Chris


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow epic build incoming. Subscribed!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> That background is looking really good Antone. Can't wait to see what you put in there for plants.
> 
> Did you just silicone the egg crate to the back panel?
> 
> Chris


Thanks. Yes, I just put a few strips of silicone along the back and then pressed the egg crate on and taped it in place until it dried.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh god... Another build that is way better than what I could ever create. Lol, great job Antone, I'll be watching the progress daily!

-Drew


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well this is obviously going to turn out great... but I can't condone the foam between the cork, and yet another person doing the cork mosaic method WRONG!!!  

Keep your gaps under 3/4 inch, jam it full of long fiber sphag, and stuff will grow all through that wall and around your cork tiles. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> Well this is obviously going to turn out great... but I can't condone the foam between the cork, and yet another person doing the cork mosaic method WRONG!!!
> 
> Keep your gaps under 3/4 inch, jam it full of long fiber sphag, and stuff will grow all through that wall and around your cork tiles.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


I considered doing that but you risk all that sphagnum coming back to life and really making a mess of the view.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

True! I don't like they way it looks when it grows. Could ruin the background. That's my opinion though 😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Amazing hardscape well done !

I've got a couple questions if you don't mind:
-It seems the driftwood is only holding on to the background thanks to the foam. I would imagine some of the pieces are pretty heavy ? I'm surprised it will hold in the long term, but with your experience you must got it pretty well figured out. 
-I'm sceptic in the sustainability of cork under constant humidity. Even more with a cork mosaic background when it's in contact with damp sphagnum. I sometimes read on forums and in literature that cork eventually rots after a couple of years. Are there different "qualitys" of cork ? Are there specific recommendations to it's use ? 

Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see it planted !

Regards,


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> I considered doing that but you risk all that sphagnum coming back to life and really making a mess of the view.


Buy your sphagnum from Home Depot or Lowe's and you will never have to worry about that happening ;-) That stuff is absolute garbage, but perfect for this purpose.

Mark


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Subscribed*

I'm along for the ride!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I like using clay between the cork, or mosaic material of your choice.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> I considered doing that but you risk all that sphagnum coming back to life and really making a mess of the view.


I've never had that happen, but my thumbs aren't as green as yours


----------



## ikhanthequiet (Oct 21, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> I've never had that happen, but my thumbs aren't as green as yours


Moss is my downfall even with my mistking lol....

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

snake54320 said:


> Amazing hardscape well done !
> 
> I've got a couple questions if you don't mind:
> -It seems the driftwood is only holding on to the background thanks to the foam. I would imagine some of the pieces are pretty heavy ? I'm surprised it will hold in the long term, but with your experience you must got it pretty well figured out.
> ...


Yeah, some of the pieces are heavy for a terrarium but not necessarily in general. The foam is quite strong and will hold this no problem. Most of my terrariums have this kind of wood.

Cork is pretty damn durable and very good at fighting off the effects of water logging. Heck, they used to use it in flotation devices and they use it to seal wine bottles. I have only ever seen any problems when cork was constantly waterlogged like from being under running water. I use cork on my mist benches at work with no issue.




Encyclia said:


> Buy your sphagnum from Home Depot or Lowe's and you will never have to worry about that happening ;-) That stuff is absolute garbage, but perfect for this purpose.
> 
> Mark


All my moss is the, "Better-gro" stuff from Home Depot and almost always come back it seems. I thought that microwaving it would have done it in but after about 3 mos, it springs back. :/


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I love how we try hard to make some plants grow or come back but it just doesn't work, but yet we try everything to kill off moss or trim pothos but yet boom it somehow survives


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Got a tiny little but done tonight. I used up the rest of my bark to make about a 5 gal bucket worth of soil. Just wanted to see what the viv looked like with soil in it. Will try to get more bark (I really prefer Orchiata) this week. I'm gonna need at least another 3 buckets of soil mix (ABG).

I also put the doors on just so that I could look at it as it would be with plants and frogs in it.

Slowly but surely!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Did a little messing around with the lights. Initially I wanted to do a few spot lights. It is nice for creating a dynamic look to the terrarium but after I put them up, they just didn't look right on this viv. I think the problem is that they weren't the proper color (said 5000K but they looked more like 3000K) and I may have needed 5 bulbs instead of 3 but they are rather expensive.











I decided that since I'm not made of money that I would just use the fixtures I had on hand since I did plan to use them for this project in the beginning anyway. The lights are Beamswork LED Daylight fixtures (30" each). I also went to Home Depot and grabbed a sheet of diffuser and cut it to shape of the top of the terrarium.



















I also hanged the light fixtures so that they could cast on the viv a little wider.










Here's the way the viv looks with the lights above and the diffuser. I really like it. Light is still bright but with the diffuser it seems to disperse nicer. Certainly very pleasing on the eye.










Next on the list is to try and get the soil squared away and seeing about fogger. Plants too, of course.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've never used diffuser material (at least not for the intended purpose), but I really like how even the spread is with it in place. Based on your past projects, and the progress so far, I'm sure this will be a memorable build. Subscribed!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it weird that I found the idea of light diffuser for diffusing light humorous?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

so the diffuser doesn't cut down on the light output/penetration much at all?


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you try using led par38 bulbs pr something similar??


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> so the diffuser doesn't cut down on the light output/penetration much at all?


It does slightly, about 30% or so.



myersboy6 said:


> Did you try using led par38 bulbs pr something similar??


That's exactly what those were.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> It does slightly, about 30% or so.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what those were.


You didn't like the light output on them? I was thinking of switching to a couple of par bulbs for a current tank that I have setup with an older t5ho fixture.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

myersboy6 said:


> You didn't like the light output on them? I was thinking of switching to a couple of par bulbs for a current tank that I have setup with an older t5ho fixture.


PAR led fixtures generally utilize tighter optics which makes it difficult to get the kind of spread you'd want for your vivarium without having the bulbs quite high off of the top of the enclosure. They are, after all, spot lamps.

If you want to use LEDs, you would be better with something akin to Jungle Dawn for most applications.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

myersboy6 said:


> You didn't like the light output on them? I was thinking of switching to a couple of par bulbs for a current tank that I have setup with an older t5ho fixture.


The particular ones I got were the Phillips Par38 "Daylight" bulbs that were rated at 5000K. When I hooked them up, the light looked closer to 3000K. A very yellow light. I didn't like it.

The ones I used on my 100 Gal Exo were a different brand but the Par38 bulbs in that brand are nearly $30 each so I just figured I'd save the $90-$150 and use what I already had. The ones on the Exo are Par30s and I love them but this viv would need the bigger ones and I would rather use the money for more plants.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so you have five of those lights on a track? I guess that they would cast more light with the height of that gorgeous tank...than any other type of light...what kind of heat is given off? What is the object to the left near the lights?? Are you going to have frogs in this???


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> The particular ones I got were the Phillips Par38 "Daylight" bulbs that were rated at 5000K. When I hooked them up, the light looked closer to 3000K. A very yellow light. I didn't like it.
> 
> The ones I used on my 100 Gal Exo were a different brand but the Par38 bulbs in that brand are nearly $30 each so I just figured I'd save the $90-$150 and use what I already had. The ones on the Exo are Par30s and I love them but this viv would need the bigger ones and I would rather use the money for more plants.


Where did you get those par bulbs from? Cause the only place that I have really looked is from. Rapid leds and there par38 freshwater bulbs are 69 bucks a piece!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Judy S said:


> so you have five of those lights on a track? I guess that they would cast more light with the height of that gorgeous tank...than any other type of light...what kind of heat is given off? What is the object to the left near the lights?? Are you going to have frogs in this???


Yup, 5. The fixtures are pretty warm, warmer than I expected from an LED. The object is a fan to blow across the lights and it also blows a bit of air across the front to aid in keeping the front clear. There are a pair of large Oophaga in there now.



myersboy6 said:


> Where did you get those par bulbs from? Cause the only place that I have really looked is from. Rapid leds and there par38 freshwater bulbs are 69 bucks a piece!


Home Depot.

If there are any other questions about that viv, you can check the thread here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/190465-x-large-exo-build.html Please ask in that thread, I'd like to steer this thread back to the Folius viv. Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The bleaching process has begun. I hope to start the first round of planting tomorrow. It's going to take 2 or 3 rounds to plant this thing. I have so many plants stashed away that I want to put in. 










Apparently Monolena don't like to be bleach bathed.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh man I've never seen that happen from bleach. I can't wait to see it planted either, I bet you're impatient to get it all done, I sure as heck can't wait when it gets to the final steps


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Was able to snap a few photos of the planting to this point. I am still waiting for a few plants to root and a couple others to arrive but this is pretty much how it will be. Lots of growing to do. I'll post a plant list later when I'm not on my cell phone.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

O-O cant wait till its grown in fully, keep up updated


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Antone what are those plants growing on both sides of the huperzia in the photo? An elatostema?


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Really nice looking setup!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Holy Crap! You did a great job with planting, I like how you didn't go "bromeliad berserk" as I like to call it


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dendrothusiast said:


> Antone what are those plants growing on both sides of the huperzia in the photo? An elatostema?


Yup! I've got 4 different types in there.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The plant list. Sorry it's not organized by name, I just wrote them down as I saw them in the viv. 

Werauhia marnier-lapostollei
Racinaea riocreuxii
Guzmania musaica var. rosea
Philodendron sp. Panama
Dieffenbachia hammelii
Pilea sp. Ecuador
Marcgravia umbellata
Elatostemma sp (4)
Peperomia cuprea var. cordulifolia
Huperzia pinnifolia
Elaphoglossum sp. White Vein
Anthurium clidemoides (Smooth Clone)
Epidendrum longirepens
Racinaea tillii
Masdevallia herradurae
Peperomia sp. Ecuador (White Vein)
Marcgravia sintenisii
Elaphoglossum peltatum Ecuador
Piper parmatum
Pleurothallis leptotifolia
Nautilocalyx glandulifer
Pilea sp. DelFavero
Monolena sp. Ecuador
Selaginella sp. Hawaii
Begonia limprictii
Kegelliella atropillosa
Sphyrospermum sp. Ecuador
Microgramma squamulosa
Microgramma lycopodioides
Pleurothallis microphylla
Pleurothallis dressleri
Trisitella tenuissima
Ronnbergia morreniana
Anthurium sp.
Peperomia sp. Ecuador (Bronze)
Triolena pileoides
Triolena pustulata
Columnea purpureovittata
Dresslerella hispidula
Metrosideros carminea
Racinaea crispa (2 clones)
Ficus sp. Borneo
Sinningia sp.
Syngonium cf. armigerum
Amalophyllon sp.
Philodendron cf. inequlaterum
Racinaea spiculosa Peru
Peperomia caespitosa
Peperomia emarginella
Peperomia sp. Mindo
Piper sp. Costa Rica
Marchantia sp. (Liverwort)
Guzmania teucamae
Monopyle sp.
Epipremnum pinnatum Cebu Blue
Syngonium steyermarkii
Philodendron sp. Lance Leaf
Rhodospatha sp.
Tigridiopalma magnifica
Tillandsia monadelpha
Barbosella dusenii
Elaphoglossum deltoideum
Octoblepharum sp. (Moss)


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Triolena pileoides


What's this one look like?




Frogtofall said:


> Philodendron cf. inequlaterum


I really hate you...

Well done on this tank. This is by far the best one you've built, in my opinion!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Spaff said:


> What's this one look like?


*First and second photos are property of Gilberto Merino from Equaflora
*

















My little specimen. 











Spaff said:


> I really hate you...
> 
> Well done on this tank. This is by far the best one you've built, in my opinion!


That was literally the first cutting I have been able to take of Philodendron cf. inaequalaterum. I did take 3 more to root so it won't be long buddy.  (I cut the stock plant down to 1 node, lol)

Thanks for the compliment. It was hard not to go super brom crazy (although there are a handful in there) b/c I had lots I wanted to try. I am looking forward to it filling in a bit and adding the last 2 or 3 plants that I have to wait for (some pretty cool ones too!).


----------



## CMOK36 (Dec 18, 2015)

Incredible background - quick question how long does it take to tile the background with cork and then put the coco fiber on it? How much do you think it would cost for a backaround the size of 32x18 inches?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

CMOK36 said:


> Incredible background - quick question how long does it take to tile the background with cork and then put the coco fiber on it? How much do you think it would cost for a backaround the size of 32x18 inches?


For this viv, I spent about 5 or 6 days doing the background bc it does need to dry a bit as you go to give you the strength and sturdiness which is time consuming and then going back over it all with the silicone and coco fiber is tedious. 

I guess it would cost you roughly $100 if you pay full retail for everything.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

A few shots of the Triolena Pileoides in juvenile form.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

TheCoop said:


> A few shots of the Triolena Pileoides in juvenile form.


Some friendly advice, get yourself some labels you can write on with pencil. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I put more photos on the thread in the Member's section but for anyone just perusing this thread, here she is at ~3 mos...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

THAT is just stunning....what is the "grass" in upper right?


----------



## jonjoyce346 (Oct 15, 2014)

This looks incredible! Nice work.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Judy S said:


> THAT is just stunning....what is the "grass" in upper right?


The red, grassy looking plant in the very upper right is, Tillandsia monadelpha. Typically green but turns red with strong light and somewhat intermediate temps.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

think I'll have to pass on that one---yikes


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It is certainly not for the Tillandsia shy.


----------



## Kurk1921 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello, would you be able to post a picture of your Ficus sp. Borneo, please? I am currently acquiring this and wanted to know how other people are growing this plant. Thanks in advance! Also, really great set-up!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Most beautifull tank I have seen in al these years!


----------

